# Ticket for tinted windows in Forest Park.



## EddieV (Jun 22, 2010)

A friend was pulled over by Forest Park P.D. for tinted windows. He was driving a Chevy Tahoe. The officer field tested said his windows (driver and front passenger) were 
16% and should be 32%. He bought the SUV used with the tint. The fine is about $ 170.00 and she then told him to also have it removed. I thought if you have a truck you could have tinted windows inorder to help hide your interior from thieves. Anyone have the current legal truth on this. Thanks.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 22, 2010)

My sister's windows are too dark.  I asked her about them the other day.  If I understood her correctly, she said that if you get 3 tickets, then your insurance has to pay to have them retinted.  She's gotten one so far.  It seems to me that the retint job would be less than the cost of 3 tickets, but she's not the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## germag (Jun 23, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> My sister's windows are too dark.  I asked her about them the other day.  If I understood her correctly, she said that if you get 3 tickets, then your insurance has to pay to have them retinted.  She's gotten one so far.  It seems to me that the retint job would be less than the cost of 3 tickets, but she's not the brightest bulb in the box.



I have never heard of such a thing. It doesn't make sense. Why should her insurance be responsible for it? They didn't tell her to put illegal tint on her windows.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 23, 2010)

germag said:


> I have never heard of such a thing. It doesn't make sense. Why should her insurance be responsible for it? They didn't tell her to put illegal tint on her windows.



She bought it used, as is.  Maybe she said that the dealership had to retint it after 3 tickets.  Either way, it doesn't make sense to me to wait until you get 3 tickets that you have to pay for out of your pocket.


----------



## HARLEY (Jun 23, 2010)

legal tent on front windows is 32%. anything darker than that they will give you a ticket. even though you bought the vehicle used it doesnt matter. the only way you can get by with it is to have a dr. perscription for dark windows on you vehicle or if it is smoked glass from the factory. Your insurance company has nothing to do with tent tickets as far as i know. i use to tent windows for a living thats how i know. the back windows can be as dark as you want them


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 23, 2010)

your friend is stuck either paying the ticket OR removing the tint. removing the tint will make the ticket disappear. this is whats called a "fix it" ticket.

as far as an insurance co paying for a re-tint, you might as well ask them to buy you a new car because the windows are to dark. you and me both know that wont happen.

current law says 32% is the darkest ON CARS. trucks however may be darker, except for the windows to the front, left and right of the driver.  and the front windows "sun strip" may not be longer than 6". a $1 bill layed verticly is the most commen way this is tested. it also may not be darker than 32%.

go to any dealer ship and look at any suv. all windows BUT front, left and right are very dark. this is because they come stock in compliance of the law.


----------



## germag (Jun 23, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> She bought it used, as is.  Maybe she said that the dealership had to retint it after 3 tickets.  Either way, it doesn't make sense to me to wait until you get 3 tickets that you have to pay for out of your pocket.



No, the math is not in her favor on that. She's going to end up paying for 3 tickets _and_ a retint.

I think she's going to be sorely disappointed when she calls her insurance company after the 3rd ticket and they can't stop laughing long enough to say "NO!".


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 23, 2010)

Trucks are not exempt from this law.


----------



## mattech (Jun 23, 2010)

like other said 32 % is the darkest allowed, unless you are in a police car, some reason its ok for them to use limo dark tent.


----------



## EddieV (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess if this is a "fix it ticket" he should go that route. I need to get my windows checked also to be sure.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 23, 2010)

HARLEY said:


> the back windows can be as dark as you want them



Not true anymore.  All of the windows can't be darker than 32%. 



hoochfisher said:


> your friend is stuck either paying the ticket OR removing the tint. removing the tint will make the ticket disappear. this is whats called a "fix it" ticket.



Not true....you have to pay the ticket either way.  

Couple of years ago, it was $150 out in Newton Cty.  I will say, the wife was doing 53 in a 35 and only got the tint ticket....so I figured, we came out about even.  Usually, if you aren't doing something illegal, they'll not pull you over for just the tint...but it is a chance you are taking.


Here's an excerpt explaining who is exempted from the law of no more than 32% on all windows.

All other windows may be tinted. However, such tinting may not reduce incoming light by more than 32 percent. Nor may it increase reflection of light off of the glass by more than 20 percent. However, the rear window and all rear passenger windows (those behind the driver) may be tinted more heavily in school buses, mass transportation buses, buses owned by religious or other nonprofit groups and limousines. All law enforcement vehicles are exempt from tinting laws.


----------



## Keith48 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mine are 20% on the front, but I have a letter from my doctor saying I need it, and a permit from DMV. I have a burned spot on my retina from where I was told at age 11 or 12 not to look directly at an eclipse but knew better than them.


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 23, 2010)

the window's on my truck are 2.5% all the way around. two layers of 5% limo tint.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jun 23, 2010)

hoochfisher said:


> the window's on my truck are 2.5% all the way around. two layers of 5% limo tint.



Stay away from Conyers, I just had mine done on my F150, cruising down 138 and noticed a GSP on my tail. He followed me for 2 miles and pulled me over for no reason but "I have reason to believe that your tint is illegal". They were 20 front, and 5 back. Took the tint off that night, went to courthouse. They sent an officer out to check my tint, went back in and tore up the ticket. Or I could have just paid $130 every time I came through Conyers. The clerk at the courthouse said GSP LOVES writing tint tickets in Conyers.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

The only vehicles exempt from the law are vehicles,Such as FJ cruisers that come from the factory with the window tint.This is a fact, you can call and ask. Any after market tint must fall within the state laws.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Not true anymore.  All of the windows can't be darker than 32%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The factory tint on my 99 silverado, as well as the other millions sold, is 20% on the back glass and two back side windows.  Think i can  get a ticket for that?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> The only vehicles exempt from the law are vehicles,Such as FJ cruisers that come from the factory with the window tint.This is a fact, you can call and ask. Any after market tint must fall within the state laws.



guess i should have read this first...


----------



## SWS (Jun 23, 2010)

there is no way that chevy would put 20% factory on the back and side glass of the silverado. where did you buy your chevy from? canada? My 06 silverado has some between 35 and 32% smoked glass for the rear sides and back. I had the tint shop to put 20 on the front sides to match the factory rear and the 20 was way darker. So i now have 20 on the sides 5 on the back. You can have up to 32% legally and up to 20% if you have a permit. Used or new thats the law.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 23, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Not true....you have to pay the ticket either way.



Not true

I was ticketed in Statesboro, the officer told me to take off the tint and he would tear up the ticket. I took it off that day, went up to the station, he came out and looked, gave me some advice on how to get the glue off the windows, and sent me on my way. No more ticket.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

SWS said:


> there is no way that chevy would put 20% factory on the back and side glass of the silverado. where did you buy your chevy from? canada? My 06 silverado has some between 35 and 32% smoked glass for the rear sides and back. I had the tint shop to put 20 on the front sides to match the factory rear and the 20 was way darker. So i now have 20 on the sides 5 on the back. You can have up to 32% legally and up to 20% if you have a permit. Used or new thats the law.



ok.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 23, 2010)

SWS said:


> there is no way that chevy would put 20% factory on the back and side glass of the silverado. where did you buy your chevy from? canada? My 06 silverado has some between 35 and 32% smoked glass for the rear sides and back. I had the tint shop to put 20 on the front sides to match the factory rear and the 20 was way darker. So i now have 20 on the sides 5 on the back. You can have up to 32% legally and up to 20% if you have a permit. Used or new thats the law.



I'm not sure if they started putting lighter 'privacy glass' (technical term) on newer GM trucks, but I had my '02 Silverado ext cab's front windows tinted to match the rear 3 glasses....and he used 16% which matches it perfectly. Says thats what he has always used when someone wants the front to match the rear on a GM truck. I guarantee you my rear windows are factory....and they're a bit darker than any 32-35% I ever saw.



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Not true
> 
> I was ticketed in Statesboro, the officer told me to take off the tint and he would tear up the ticket. I took it off that day, went up to the station, he came out and looked, gave me some advice on how to get the glue off the windows, and sent me on my way. No more ticket.


This must vary by municipality/jurisdiction. I was ticketed in Winterville, GA in my old Honda 3 years ago. I removed the tint before my court date, went to the police station to show them I took it off.....still had to pay the fine.


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2010)

Just another stupid gooberment law.  For no reason other than to be a reason and of course they exempt themselves from the law.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 23, 2010)

Anybody that can't a legitimate reason for leo's to want a see through tint is 

Part 2. Cops ain't generally pulling over cop cars and worrying about some murderer sitting there with his heater pulled and ready.


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2010)

What do cops do at night.  They can't see in non-tinted windows hardly at night.  It is a bull law.


----------



## Mackey (Jun 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> What do cops do at night.  They can't see in non-tinted windows hardly at night.  It is a bull law.



Drive through Temple GA at night and see. They stopped me at 2:30 in the AM. Checked my tint it was 14%. After we talked for a few minutes he just sent me on my way.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 23, 2010)

All these lawyers...read the law:

Read b-2....32% all around +/- 3% so it can read as low as 29%...  Also the "free ticket" thing if you remove it is not always the case.  Friend had a choice...$180 ticket or $25 ticket and remove tint.

40-8-73.1.  Affixing of materials which reduce light transmission or increase light reflectance through windows or windshields 

   (a) As used in this Code section, the term:

   (1) "Light reflectance" means the ratio of the amount of total light that is reflected outward by a product or material to the amount of total light falling on the product or material.

   (2) "Light transmission" means the ratio of the amount of total light, expressed in percentages, which is allowed to pass through a surface to the amount of light falling on the surface.

   (3) "Manufacturer" means a person who produces or assembles a vehicle glass-coating material or who fabricates, laminates, or tempers a safety-glazing material, which material reduces light transmission.

   (4) "Material" means any transparent product or substance which reduces light transmission.

   (5) "Multipurpose passenger vehicle" means a motor vehicle designed to carry ten persons or less which is constructed on a truck chassis or with special features for occasional off-road operation.

(b) Except as provided in this Code section, it shall be unlawful for any person to operate a motor vehicle in this state:

   (1) Which has material and glazing applied or affixed to the front windshield, which material and glazing when so applied or affixed reduce light transmission through the windshield; or

   (2) Which has material and glazing applied or affixed to the rear windshield or the side or door windows, which material and glazing when so applied or affixed reduce light transmission through the windshield or window to less than 32 percent, plus or minus 3 percent, or increase light reflectance to more than 20 percent.

(c) The provisions of subsection (b) of this Code section shall not apply to:

   (1) Adjustable sun visors which are mounted forward of the side windows and are not attached to the glass;

   (2) Signs, stickers, or other matter which is displayed in a seven-inch square in the lower corner of the windshield farthest removed from the driver or signs, stickers, or other matter which is displayed in a five-inch square in the lower corner of the windshield nearest the driver;

   (3) Direction, destination, or termination signs upon a passenger common carrier motor vehicle if the signs do not interfere with the driver's clear view of approaching traffic;

   (4) Any transparent item which is not red or amber in color which is placed on the uppermost six inches of the windshield;

   (5) Any federal, state, or local sticker or certificate which is required by law to be placed on any windshield or window;

   (6) The rear windshield or the side or door windows, except those windows to the right and left of the driver of:

      (A) A multipurpose passenger vehicle;

      (B) A school bus, any other bus used for public transportation, and any bus or van owned or leased by any religious or any nonprofit organization duly incorporated under the laws of this state;

      (C) Any limousine owned or leased by a public or private entity; or

      (D) Any other vehicle, the windows or windshields of which have been tinted or darkened before factory delivery or permitted by federal law or regulation;

   (7) Any law enforcement vehicle;

   (8) Any vehicle that displays a valid special license plate issued to a government official under Code Section 40-2-61, 40-2-63, or 40-2-64;

   (9) Any vehicle owned or operated by the state or a political subdivision thereof and that displays a valid license plate issued pursuant to Code Section 40-2-37; or

   (10) Any vehicle operated in the course of business by a person licensed or registered under Chapter 38 of Title 43, relating to private detective and private security businesses.

(d) The Department of Public Safety may, upon application from a person required for medical reasons to be shielded from the direct rays of the sun and only if such application is supported by written attestation of such fact from a person licensed to practice medicine under Chapter 34 of Title 43 or a person certified as an optometrist under Chapter 30 of Title 43, issue an exemption from the provisions of this Code section for any motor vehicle owned by such person or in which such person is a habitual passenger. The exemption shall be issued with such conditions and limitations as may be prescribed by the Department of Public Safety.

(e) No person shall install any material upon the windshields or windows of any motor vehicle, the installation of which would result in a reduction of light transmission or an increase in light reflectance in violation of subsection (b) of this Code section.

(f) The Department of Public Safety is authorized to promulgate such rules and regulations as may be necessary to carry out the provisions of this Code section.

(g) Any person who violates subsection (b) or (e) of this Code section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jun 23, 2010)

Merc123:

The way I read it is a car is 32% all the way around.

As to extended cab trucks, 4 door trucks, SUV's and the like, subsection (c)(6)(a) and subsection (a)(5) kick in, allowing for all windows except for the front driver and passenger side door windows to be tinted darker.

At least, that's the way I read it and the way I read "multipurpose passenger vehicle".


----------



## merc123 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds about like it to me Wahoo.  I wouldn't think SUV's unless it has 4x4.  Are they constructed on a "truck" chassis would be the question.  

Something else to think about there isn't a method that I've seen with those meters to check any non-opening window (back glass, back quarter windows).


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jun 23, 2010)

The question then is whether "occasional offroad use" requires 4 wheel drive.  There's the grey area.  What is "occasional"?  What is "offroad use"?  If "offroad" is simply not driving on a "road", then I can drive a 2wd all day long in a pasture and qualify.  Heck, if a field is dry enough, 4wd not needed.  Poorly written statute, and consequently, unenforceable in most instances.  I still think 32% all the way around is required for a standard cab pickup.  

As to "truck" chasis, the first vehicles that come to my mind are Jeep Cherokees and Jeep Grand Cherokees, both of which are unibody construction (no frame rails).  So, what exactly is a chasis in the context of this statute.  Hence, another grey area.   

As to a meter for the non-operation windows, I don't know of any either.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 24, 2010)

You missed a part "special features for occasional off-road operation."  That's the key so factory beadlock wheels or 4WD (see below definition).  I know the definition is specifically to off-road vehicles but the features of such vehicle is a part of what makes it off-road.  

Here's the definition of an off-road vehicle:



> § 40-7-3.  "Off-road vehicle" defined
> 
> As used in this chapter, the term "off-road vehicle" means any motorized vehicle designed for or capable of cross-country travel on or immediately over land, water, snow, ice, marsh, swampland, or other natural terrain and not intended for use predominantly on public roads. It includes, but is not limited to, four-wheel drive or low-pressure tire vehicles, two-wheel vehicles, amphibious machines,...



Truck chassis:  A truck chassis consists of two parallel U-shaped beams held together by crossmembers. It is usually made of steel, but can be made (whole or in part) of aluminium for a lighter weight. The chassis is the main structure of the truck, and the other parts attach to it

If it is unibody then it's not a truck chassis.


This is why we have attorneys.  It would difficult to argue that an AWD Lexus crossover is an off-road vehicle but compare that to a Toyota pickup with 4WD.


----------



## golffreak (Jun 24, 2010)

Got one of those in Alabama. Nothing you can do about it but pay it. I too had just purchased the truck used. Dealer has no liability or any other responsibility. You are supposed to be aware of the law. 

It took the ticket to make me aware of the law.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 24, 2010)

I got a tint ticket in Hall County a few years back.  All I had to pay was 88 bucks.  I did end up getting it retinted legal though.  I am just glad he didn't notice my front windshield being tinted at the time


----------



## Keith48 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> The only vehicles exempt from the law are vehicles,Such as FJ cruisers that come from the factory with the window tint.This is a fact, you can call and ask. Any after market tint must fall within the state laws.



Unless you have a permit for it filled out from your doctor and sent to the state.


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 24, 2010)

"Fix it" ticket depends on the municipality.  Got a ticket in Keysville (GA), an absolute NOTHING town (not even a caution light in the town) and had to pay $165 regardless of whether I stripped the tint off.


----------



## MikeEast (Jun 24, 2010)

Since according to my registration, my Dodge Magnum RT is a 'truck' (how'd they pull that one off?) the windows behind the driver can be painted black if I want. Stock from the factory they are right at 20% on the rear doors and the rear windows.

The Georgia tint law was not in effect in late 04, early 05 when I got the front door windows done, and I told the guy to "come close to the rears, maybe a little bit lighter" and it's about 26%.

So far, so good and I've driven all over the country several times...

Mike


----------



## Cottontail (Jun 24, 2010)

You can get the front window tinted and the rest of the windows tinted legal and it will be super dark. They never check the front window but make sure you dont get a strip get the entire front window tinted.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jun 24, 2010)

Merc123:



merc123 said:


> :
> 
> This is why we have attorneys.  It would difficult to argue that an AWD Lexus crossover is an off-road vehicle but compare that to a Toyota pickup with 4WD.



Not difficult at all.  Here's the argument:  you are incorrectly applying the definition of an "offroad vehicle" to a specific subsection of another Code section which governs equipment for "motor vehicles" and is couched in terms of "occasional off-road use".  Furthermore, an AWD Lexus crossover and a 4wd Toyota are identical in your analysis:  each is equipped with 4wd (each has a transfer case, just different types). 

Ok, what about dune buggies?  Nevermind, they have no side windows.  Well then, how about baja VW bugs?  Where do they fit into all of this?  If I put a skid plate and a pair of KC's on a BMW, am I good?  What about an inclinometer on the dash?  Tire deflators on the valve stems?  

By the way, where did you get the definition of chassis from?  If defined by statute, what is the date of the statute?  I think the date would be relevant given unibody construction and SUVs did not come about until 1985 or so (not counting full-sized Blazers, Broncos, IH stuff, etc.).

Yep, this is how lawyers make a living.

So as to keep more on topic for the post:
        There was an officer (city) somewhere along the stretch from Gainesville to Athens that would regularly pull folks over and cite them for window tint.  The part-time prosecutor asked him to quit issuing such citations.  The officer said he was going to enforce the law.  Prosecutor then turned in open court in front of the officer and all, told everyone who had a window tint citation to stand up, they stood up, prosecutor said go home, I'm not going to prosecute window tint violations.


----------



## mikey1297 (Jun 24, 2010)

its just another way for the goverment to screw you and tell you what you cant have


----------



## merc123 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wahoo Creek said:


> Merc123:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're right on most of the accounts.  However if I were to fight it I would use the precedent (i.e:  other subsection) already set of what is what.  The chassis definition was something I pulled off google


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jun 24, 2010)

merc123 said:


> You're right on most of the accounts.  However if I were to fight it I would use the precedent (i.e:  other subsection) already set of what is what.  The chassis definition was something I pulled off google



I wouldn't really consider the other subsection as precedent given the types of vehicles it includes, but I understand where you are coming from.

Shifting gears a bit, and continuing to somewhat hijack this thread, riddle me this:

If the purpose of the tint law, or anti-tint law as it may be, is for the protection of law enforcement officers (which I have nothing against), in what way are the officers protected as I driving down the road at speed limit?  Most will point to an officer needing/wanting to see the driver when a stop has occurred.  Understandable.  However, if my window is tinted to whatever % beyond 32 and I roll my window down upon being pulled over before the officer approaches, then isn't the law's stated purpose defeated?

By the way, I now know more about freaking window tinting than I need to.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

So explain to me this,Your vehicle is tagged for ( lets just use ) SouthCarolina...You are going to Atlanta Airport,can you be given a ticket because your tint is too dark?


----------



## merc123 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wahoo Creek said:


> If the purpose of the tint law, or anti-tint law as it may be, is for the protection of law enforcement officers (which I have nothing against), in what way are the officers protected as I driving down the road at speed limit?  Most will point to an officer needing/wanting to see the driver when a stop has occurred.  Understandable.  However, if my window is tinted to whatever % beyond 32 and I roll my window down upon being pulled over before the officer approaches, then isn't the law's stated purpose defeated?



That's about the way I see it.  I got pulled over once JUST for window tint.  She gave me a warning.



jmfauver said:


> So explain to me this,Your vehicle is tagged for ( lets just use ) SouthCarolina...You are going to Atlanta Airport,can you be given a ticket because your tint is too dark?



That was actually the original issue with the tint law and why it was repealed.  Back in 04 or 05 the Georgia Surpreme Court threw out GA's tint law since it discriminated against GA residents by not applying to non-residents.  They signed HB 20 which wrote the above law and it was supposed to have some sort of exemption or verbiage about non-residents.  I don't see any sort of exemptions for non-residents so I'd say they can be ticketed.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

merc123 said:


> That was actually the original issue with the tint law and why it was repealed.  Back in 04 or 05 the Georgia Surpreme Court threw out GA's tint law since it discriminated against GA residents by not applying to non-residents.  They signed HB 20 which wrote the above law and it was supposed to have some sort of exemption or verbiage about non-residents.  I don't see any sort of exemptions for non-residents so I'd say they can be ticketed.



So how can someone who is legal in there state be ticketed by another state for tinting,makes no sense,vehicle is not GA licensed so GA levels should not apply to out of state vehicles.


----------



## kingofthehill (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought you can't have your front two windows ( driver, passenger) windows tinted at all?  Or was this cop just abusing his rights?  Gave me a ticket too..! And also tinted windows just gives cops a excuse to pull you over.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So how can someone who is legal in there state be ticketed by another state for tinting,makes no sense,vehicle is not GA licensed so GA levels should not apply to out of state vehicles.



Same way a  trailer can be legal in your state, or a load be legal in your state, and illegal in Georgia.

Same way you don't need a motorcycle helmet in SC but do in GA.  Try explaining that no helmet is legal in SC.


----------



## Texas Bill (Jun 25, 2010)

This must vary by municipality/jurisdiction. I was ticketed in Winterville, GA in my old Honda 3 years ago. I removed the tint before my court date, went to the police station to show them I took it off.....still had to pay the fine.[/QUOTE]

Actually it can be either at the officer's or court's discretion.

Shown proof that the ticketed situation is remedied the judge has the discretion to dismiss the ticket but is not required to by law.   The offense was committed minor as it may seem so dismissing the punishment is not something that is a matter of course.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Same way a  trailer can be legal in your state, or a load be legal in your state, and illegal in Georgia.
> 
> Same way you don't need a motorcycle helmet in SC but do in GA.  Try explaining that no helmet is legal in SC.




We have been having the argument all morning and here is what we came up with....Window tinting is part of vehicle code,tags and helmets are laws....My point is my home state has lost in court for writing tickets for drivers ( big 4x4's)who's bumpers exceed the 24in max height....Because it is a vehicle code for MD registered vehicles only and cannot be enforced on out of state drivers.....I mean Texas is 25% tint I work on an Army base we got so many vehicles that do not meet GA 32% that the counties should never lack money.....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We have been having the argument all morning and here is what we came up with....Window tinting is part of vehicle code,tags and helmets are laws....My point is my home state has lost in court for writing tickets for drivers ( big 4x4's)who's bumpers exceed the 24in max height....Because it is a vehicle code for MD registered vehicles only and cannot be enforced on out of state drivers.....I mean Texas is 25% tint I work on an Army base we got so many vehicles that do not meet GA 32% that the counties should never lack money.....



Fine, you should continue to operate on those assumptions.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 25, 2010)

kingofthehill said:


> I thought you can't have your front two windows ( driver, passenger) windows tinted at all?  Or was this cop just abusing his rights?  Gave me a ticket too..! And also tinted windows just gives cops a excuse to pull you over.



I wouldn't say that he was abusing his rights, just that he was ignorant of the law....there are quite a few that don't know the law....they just know how to check your window with the tool.

Kinda like the issues a lot of folks have with the GFL.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

OKay , Since some are questioning others thought on the subject....I have contacted the GA State Police....I am awaiting a call from someone with the definitive answer...The question I asked is can they ( Police) write a ticket to a vehicle ( that is registered in another state) .I will let you know once I get an answer.....


----------



## fourwinds (Jun 25, 2010)

mattech said:


> like other said 32 % is the darkest allowed, *unless you are in a police car, some reason its ok for them to use limo dark tent*.



Here lately I think it is so you can't see that they aren't wearing their seatbelts. 75% of the cops I see aren't wearing theirs.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 25, 2010)

MonroeTaco said:


> Stay away from Conyers, I just had mine done on my F150, cruising down 138 and noticed a GSP on my tail. He followed me for 2 miles and pulled me over for no reason but "I have reason to believe that your tint is illegal". They were 20 front, and 5 back. Took the tint off that night, went to courthouse. They sent an officer out to check my tint, went back in and tore up the ticket. Or I could have just paid $130 every time I came through Conyers. The clerk at the courthouse said GSP LOVES writing tint tickets in Conyers.



thats how i found out....I was on Centennial Parkway by the horsepark.


----------



## kingofthehill (Jun 25, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I wouldn't say that he was abusing his rights, just that he was ignorant of the law....there are quite a few that don't know the law....they just know how to check your window with the tool.
> 
> Kinda like the issues a lot of folks have with the GFL.



He didn't use any tools on the windows.  He said "Did you know its illegal to tint your two front windows"  I said I didn't know, he also said it was too dark......so he wrote up a ticket.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We have been having the argument all morning and here is what we came up with....Window tinting is part of vehicle code,tags and helmets are laws....My point is my home state has lost in court for writing tickets for drivers ( big 4x4's)who's bumpers exceed the 24in max height....Because it is a vehicle code for MD registered vehicles only and cannot be enforced on out of state drivers.....I mean Texas is 25% tint I work on an Army base we got so many vehicles that do not meet GA 32% that the counties should never lack money.....



What's the difference between a code and a law?!?  Take your CCW permit to Tennessee and get caught with a gun and see what happens.  Georgia code allows you to carry it but Tennessee has a different code and you can't carry it.  

What about someone coming up here from Floriday and doing 90 MPH on I-75.  Does that mean you can't give them a ticket?  What about "super speeder" ticket (that is a GA code thing)?  The point is you have to obey the code (law) of whatever state you are in.

Throw "CODE" in Wikipedia and right next to it there is the word LAWS in parenthesis.


----------



## Cottontail (Jun 25, 2010)

kingofthehill said:


> He didn't use any tools on the windows.  He said "Did you know its illegal to tint your two front windows"  I said I didn't know, he also said it was too dark......so he wrote up a ticket.



If you cant read your drivers license through the window it illegal..


----------



## merc123 (Jun 25, 2010)

Donivan Creek Ace said:


> If you cant read your drivers license through the window it illegal..



According to the guy I bought my truck from mine has 20% which will probably read lower because my Mustang reads 22% and 28% on the meters and it's ALOT lighter.  I can read my license through my truck's tint but on the same note that's not a scientific test...


----------



## Cottontail (Jun 25, 2010)

merc123 said:


> According to the guy I bought my truck from mine has 20% which will probably read lower because my Mustang reads 22% and 28% on the meters and it's ALOT lighter.  I can read my license through my truck's tint but on the same note that's not a scientific test...



May not be scientific but Arcade police in Jackson county used this method on me.........


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

merc123 said:


> What's the difference between a code and a law?!?  Take your CCW permit to Tennessee and get caught with a gun and see what happens.  Georgia code allows you to carry it but Tennessee has a different code and you can't carry it.
> 
> What about someone coming up here from Floriday and doing 90 MPH on I-75.  Does that mean you can't give them a ticket?  What about "super speeder" ticket (that is a GA code thing)?  The point is you have to obey the code (law) of whatever state you are in.
> 
> Throw "CODE" in Wikipedia and right next to it there is the word LAWS in parenthesis.




First I have no tinting on my windows..I would like to get it as I feel 1 it helps keep people from looking in and 2 it keeps the interior cooler.

So what your saying is if you go to another state that requires emission test you can be stopped and given a ticket for not having a sticker for the state you are traveling in..Look the issue is wither they can give a ticket to a vehicle that is registered from another state and as of this morning no one from the state has contacted me.

I would fight it very hard if I was given a ticket for tinting that is  legal in the state my vehicle is registered in...Again I work on an Army base,every vehicle from Texas violates GA tint laws...I have not talked to anyone who has been from out of state that was issued a ticket in GA...

When you start comparing gun laws/codes to vehicles you are not comparing apples to apples...Compare bumper height laws/codes to window tint laws/codes then you have an argument....Before everyone keeps trashing others views,I know that you cannot be stopped in MD for having a bumper over 24in from the ground( yes it is on the vehicle law/code in MD)if your vehicle is registered in another state..


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 26, 2010)

> I thought you can't have your front two windows ( driver, passenger) windows tinted at all? Or was this cop just abusing his rights? Gave me a ticket too..! And also tinted windows just gives cops a excuse to pull you over.
> 
> I wouldn't say that he was abusing his rights, just that he was ignorant of the law....there are quite a few that don't know the law....they just know how to check your window with the tool.



he wasnt ignorant of the law at all, being as the law is no tint on windows to the front, left or right of the driver.



> OKay , Since some are questioning others thought on the subject....I have contacted the GA State Police....I am awaiting a call from someone with the definitive answer...The question I asked is can they ( Police) write a ticket to a vehicle ( that is registered in another state) .I will let you know once I get an answer.....



yes they can. this is the reason the law was amended the last time.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Jun 26, 2010)

merc123 said:


> What's the difference between a code and a law?!?  Take your CCW permit to Tennessee and get caught with a gun and see what happens.  Georgia code allows you to carry it but Tennessee has a different code and you can't carry it.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Merc, while I understand the point you are trying to make, and agree with it, how about choosing another example so as not to confuse people who might believe by reading your post that their GWL does not allow them to carry in Tennessee, which it does.
> ...


----------



## merc123 (Jun 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> When you start comparing gun laws/codes to vehicles you are not comparing apples to apples...Compare bumper height laws/codes to window tint laws/codes then you have an argument....Before everyone keeps trashing others views,I know that you cannot be stopped in MD for having a bumper over 24in from the ground( yes it is on the vehicle law/code in MD)if your vehicle is registered in another state..



You just proved my point though with your last sentence...  Regardless of apples and oranges the principles behind it are the same.  If you come to Georgia from Florida and you have 20" of lift on your S-10 you could get a ticket for it.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 27, 2010)

Donivan Creek Ace said:


> May not be scientific but Arcade police in Jackson county used this method on me.........


 Didn't realize you could tint the windows on a crotch rocket


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

merc123 said:


> You just proved my point though with your last sentence...  Regardless of apples and oranges the principles behind it are the same.  If you come to Georgia from Florida and you have 20" of lift on your S-10 you could get a ticket for it.



Reread it...MD lost in court,the court stated you cannot enforce your ( MD) vehicle code on vehicles that are registered from another state!


----------



## merc123 (Jun 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Reread it...MD lost in court,the court stated you cannot enforce your ( MD) vehicle code on vehicles that are registered from another state!



Got it...  Has it been established in GA?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

merc123 said:


> Got it...  Has it been established in GA?



That is the question I have...I saw where someone said there was supposed to be a sectionregaurding out of state vehicles but I have not seen it


----------



## lab (Jun 29, 2010)

*tint*

I just got a new 2011 Camry SE and told them to tint it as dark as they could and be legal, 32% all the way around.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 29, 2010)

merc123 said:


> Got it...  Has it been established in GA?



No.

and it's not going to be.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 30, 2010)

hoochfisher said:


> he wasnt ignorant of the law at all, being as the law is no tint on windows to the front, left or right of the driver.



The law doesn't say NO TINT to the right/left of the driver. It gives a 32% (plus or minus 3% in regards to the variance of different window film brands) allowance up there.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That is the question I have...I saw where someone said there was supposed to be a sectionregaurding out of state vehicles but I have not seen it



The whole reason the house bill came out (and the subsequent law revision) was because it did not state specifically anything about non-residents.  So they re-wrote it and guess what...still nothing about non-residents.  So I still stand you can get ticketed if you're a non-resident.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 30, 2010)

merc123 said:


> The whole reason the house bill came out (and the subsequent law revision) was because it did not state specifically anything about non-residents.  So they re-wrote it and guess what...still nothing about non-residents.  So I still stand you can get ticketed if you're a non-resident.



The original window tinting law specifically only applied to residents of this state, so by its specific terms, non-residents were excluded.  This law was determined to be unconstitutional by the Georgia Supreme Court because there is no rational distinction between residents and non-residents.

The law was sub-sequentially amended to apply to everyone -- residents, non-residents, little green men.

In the case that determined that the original statute was unconstitutional, the Supreme Court had a footnote that listed some other  states that had window tinting laws that applied to _everyone regardless of residence._

This is the footnote;



> <small> Compare the window-tinting statutes of other states  which apply to all persons without regard to residence, e.g., A.C.A. §  27-37-306 (Ark.); 625 ILCS 5/12-503 (a) (Ill.); KRS § 189.110(3)(Ky.);  Miss.Code Ann. § 63-7-59(1); D.R.C. Ann. § 4513.241(C) (Ohio); T.C.A. §  55-9-107(a)(1) (Tenn.); Utah Code Ann. § 41-6-149(1) (Utah); Va.Code  Ann. § 46.2-1052(A).</small>



So this and other equipment regulations apply to any vehicles using Georgia roads.


----------

